# Blaupunkt oder LG fernseher ? Welcher von den beiden



## AlexFrags (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo leute,

mein Bruder möchte sich ein Fernseher kaufen und hat max 300€ zur Verfügung. Momentan stehen die beiden zur Auswahl, doch welcher von den ist der bessere ?
Der LG ist ja nur noch 2std~ im Angebot deswegen hoffe ich auf schnelle Hilfe  Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch alternativen die man kaufen könnte. 
Größe sollte 32-42 zoll sein.
LED-Fernseher 107 cm 42 Zoll Blaupunkt BLA-42C333T EEK A+ DVB-T, DVB-C, Full HD, 3D, CI+ Schwarz im Conrad Online Shop | 1180994
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...H6HGCZ18GRSD&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=491416947

MFG
Alex


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2014)

Also ich würde zum LG raten, weil dieser wohl (den Rezensionen nach) ein sehr gutes Bild und vor allem "Direct LED" hat. Die LED-Beleuchtung ist also vollflächig hinten statt (wie bei meinem LG 32LE5500) am Rand (Edge-LED).
Die Ausleuchtung ist gleichmässiger und der Kontrast dürfte auch besser sein.
Beim LG wird (imho berechtigterweise) die Programmlisten-Gestaltung kritisiert. Ich finde die auch unter aller Sau und bei mir seit 'nem Firmware-Update (wegen einer anderen Sache) auch noch verbugt!

Zum Blaupunkt kann ich nichts sagen, aber im TV-Bereich gehören die wohl eher zu den Billigheimern.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Mai 2014)

Blaupunkt dazu sag ich nur eins  Bildqualität sowas von schlecht und vom Audio will ich mal gar nicht erst anfangen. Hatte so einen mal im Urlaub Fernsehen wurde dadurch zur Hölle.


----------



## AlexFrags (14. Juli 2014)

Er benutzt den jetzt seit knapp 2 Monaten und bisher ist auch noch alles heile  hab mir das Bild mal angeschaut und muss sagen es ist echt ok und auch ziemlich scharf.


----------



## Decrypter (16. Juli 2014)

Blaupunkt ist nicht mehr Blaupunkt.
Früher stand Blaupunkt für höchste Qualität Made in Germany. Die Blaupunkt Autoradios waren nicht ohne Grund so teuer. Sie waren aber auch jeden Pfennig damals wert.
Das Elend fing an, als Blaupunkt die Produktion nach Asien auszulagern. Ab dem Zeitpunkt ging es mit der Qualität massiv bergab. Vieles mußte hier in den Blaupunkt Werken in Hildesheim nachgearbeitet bzw. überarbeitet werden, weil die Geräte noch innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit aufgrund minderwertiger Bauteile reklamiert wurden. Die Folge war die Insolvenz von Blaupunkt.

Das, was heute unter dem Namen Blaupunkt verkauft wird, ist übelster Elektroschrott aus Fernost, weil der Name Blaupunkt aus der Insolvenzmasse gekauft wurde. Blaupunkt reiht sich nahtlos in die Reihe von Telefunken, Grundig, Dual etc. ein. Alle haben sie damals Geräte von hoher Qualität hergestellt (hab noch ein Telefunken TRX 3000 HIFI von 1979 hier stehen). Alle sind sie entweder Insolvent oder wurden aufgekauft. Eines haben sie aber gemeinsam. Die Namen kleben weiterhin an diversen Elektronik Geräten, welche nur noch einen Bruchteil der ehemaligen Qualität besitzen. Der bekannte Name muß für billigsten Schrott aus Fernost herhalten. Einfach nur traurig, wie mit Leichenschändung versucht wird, Profit zu machen. Und wer es nicht weiß, fällt drauf rein und wundert sich, was für ein Schrott da dann hintersteckt.


----------

